# EMT Training Michigan



## apple2gs (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all I was wondering if anyone knows of a place where I could receive EMT training in Michigan


----------



## MMiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Most community colleges in Michigan offer an EMS program.  Where in Michigan are you looking?


----------



## apple2gs (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I live in the Grand Rapids area so somewhere around there


----------



## EMTMandy (Apr 12, 2008)

apple2gs said:


> Well I live in the Grand Rapids area so somewhere around there


 

You might want to check out GRCC then. I am not sure if they have an EMS program or not though.

-Mandy


----------



## apple2gs (Apr 12, 2008)

EMTMandy said:


> You might want to check out GRCC then. I am not sure if they have an EMS program or not though.
> 
> -Mandy



thats where I got my first degree iit seems as if they used to offer ems education at one point in time but they no longer do


----------



## EMTMandy (Apr 12, 2008)

apple2gs said:


> thats where I got my first degree iit seems as if they used to offer ems education at one point in time but they no longer do


 
Bummer. I also know that Grand Valley has no EMS program. Have you checked out Ferris?

-M


----------



## EMTMandy (Apr 12, 2008)

you might also want to check out http://www.glemsa.com/ though you cannot obtain a degree from this institution..


----------



## apple2gs (Apr 12, 2008)

EMTMandy said:


> you might also want to check out http://www.glemsa.com/ though you cannot obtain a degree from this institution..



hey thanks am am also looking into life ems


----------



## MMiz (Apr 12, 2008)

AMR Grand Rapids is a big operation with a really active education program.  I'd contact them and see what they suggest.


----------



## apple2gs (Apr 12, 2008)

MMiz said:


> AMR Grand Rapids is a big operation with a really active education program.  I'd contact them and see what they suggest.



this is the reply I got 


> We (AMR) do not offer EMS initial education, our focus is on continueing ed.  There are a few places around the area tha could provide you with the requested information.
> 
> Great Lakes EMS Academy- Jenison MI
> Lansing Community College - Lansing
> ...




http://www.michiganps.net/license.aspx?_function=detail&schCode=19990020
http://www.michiganps.net/license.aspx?_function=detail&schCode=20060008


----------

